# 40 and a smoker help!



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

hi Im new to all this ..threads etc! just joined at wk end and was shocked to be directed to the over forties! but I hit the big four-oh recently and although I feel 25 sadly Im not!  I was diagnosed with POF last year though I knew it was coming as Iv had elevated fsh for about 8 yrs that I know about...Im with my DP my soulmate for a long time and recently we decided to give the baby doctors one more final desperate try....I had a rough time the last time I went for investigations and it took me 2 yrs to go again last year! But I think by just lurking on this site for a while now and finally plucking up the courage to join I might be ready to hit the long road ahead. Trouble is I smoke! and Iv no idea how to stop before I take the HRT treatment that my doctor has perscribed....The plan is to go on the treatment for 3 mths and its one that gives a bleed-dont know why- and then go back to my consultant  and think about DE treatment Iv a very close friend whose young and she wants to donate eggs to us..But Iv major reservations about the risks to her health...Im a huge worrier and wont even consider the HRT treatment for myself til I kick the cigs...I know I sound slightly off my head..but I just dont know where to begin! maybe Iv already begun by posting here? Iv had absolutely no menopausal symptoms except last year I felt a bit hot every now and again, but other  than that nothing and my periods stopped 2 yrs ago, any one with any similar problems/or issues like me out there?? Suppose I should say I went through a mistake of a marriage and a very happy divorce a few yrs ago but all is fantastic now in my life and Im truely blessed in my relationship and in my career but theres still a void where our baby should be..we are convinced it will come to our lives but I think its time I started actively going and finding her or him....any advice out there from likeminded people that still think they are young but know all the words of foriegner and madonna songs?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

it will come. 

you've taken the biggest step already - joining us and posting!

fyi, i was very negative about medical intervention as i thought it is a natural process blah blah blah and my first IVF, if not a total breeze, was pretty easy to handle. no pain or side effects etc. 

good luck!  YOU'RE ON YOUR WAY!


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, If you are determined to give up I would strongly suggest a visit to the practice nurse to discuss Champix - its a new drug to help you stop smoking - I used it last sept and have been smoke free since - it is IMO brilliant.

Good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

HI Nina40

Welcome to ff it's a great place ,& you find so much info.
I gave up smoking 3 years ago using patches ,i'd tried before maybe a week or two then went back, but I went to my consultation my 1 ivf on the nhs & he said to me I really shouldn't treat you ,smoking damages your fertility soo much. It was really hard & I loved smoking 20 a day, but i'm so glad I did you'll feel so much better .........

Good luck with your tx & don't worry mistygirl xx


----------

